# Taking up water bowl at night



## CoopsTroop831 (Oct 24, 2016)

Need some advice, we take up the water bowl around 9-930, and typically go out for last time and to bed around 11. Cooper is 10 wks and acts like he has been in the Sahara desert at night! It consumes him, he'll bite,growl, beg to go outside only to look for puddles, all in relation to water. We've tried ice cubes, which help for a bit, but then he's right back to a water crazed animal haha. Common logic says give him water, but I've also read to take it up at a certain time? Anything else I can try?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He's cute! Try feeding him earlier and give him water then. He shouldn't need it after 9.


----------



## Timberdog (Dec 26, 2016)

What time do you feed him dinner? do you feed kibble? 

I noticed that my puppy drains much more water after eating kibble, but doesn't drink much when feeding him raw. So, if you feed your puppy kibble late at night, he may crave for water for the whole evening. Just a suggestion, try adding water to the kibble and feed him a little earlier in the evening.

I don't refill water after 9pm for mine, but I will give him a tiny bit of water before bed time.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My pup would wake me up throughout the night. I would get up and head left to take him out and he would head right to the water bowl, drink and then go back to sleep. I was getting up either way.


----------



## Timberdog (Dec 26, 2016)

Lucky for me, except for the first two nights after I got him, he doesn't wake me up even we are in the same room. I sometimes would get up in the middle of night for water or washroom, as long as I turn the light off when I return to bed, he will continue to sleep, won't bother me until I get up in the morning.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't like taking water away. And if he is that crazed he's thirsty.
May be a medical issue may just be that he isn't getting enough fluids. All dogs should have ready access to cool clean water.


----------



## CoopsTroop831 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks! He is on dry food, and typically eats around 7. Sitting here looking at it, I realize he typically works on a bully stick right before bed. I'm allready up once each night (right now actually), so I'll try leaving it out a little longer. I'd rather have a focused dog and have to get up a little earlier!


----------



## Bjax (Nov 23, 2016)

Just give him water. If he's so thirsty that he is biting and growling for water, any small benefit to potty training you may be getting from restricting water is not worth the stress he's going through . He's body is telling him that he's thirsty for a reason. Dry kibble adsorbs a lot of moisture in the stomach. At 10 weeks, I expected to wake up in the middle of the night to let my boy out. He was also always thirsty as a puppy too. Even though we never restricted water, he was pretty much potty trained in a week.



MineAreWorkingline said:


> My pup would wake me up throughout the night. I would get up and head left to take him out and he would head right to the water bowl, drink and then go back to sleep. I was getting up either way.


Lol, same here. We put a water bowl in the crate and he finally let us sleep through the night.



CoopsTroop831 said:


> I realize he typically works on a bully stick right before bed.


Any dry treat like that is going to make him thirsty. Digestion of food in general requires water, that why they say in a survival situation not to eat unless you also have access to water. Food alone will speed dehydration, especially if its something dry like a bully stick that needs to reconstitute before it can be digested.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a water bottle on Tasha's crate so that she has access to water thru the night and when I'm not home.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

CoopsTroop831 said:


> Sitting here looking at it, I realize he typically works on a bully stick right before bed.


I've noticed that my puppy will jump up and get a drink after chewing on her bully stick for awhile.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Bully sticks and kibble make mine mighty thirsty. I bet that is it. Maybe dont let him have bully at bedtime and try soaking kibble and feeding it earlier. 

Have you ever eaten grapenuts without enough milk? I have and I know exactly how they feel when that dry kibble starts sucking the liquid out of their stomach and they just need a drink so bad


----------



## CoopsTroop831 (Oct 24, 2016)

Now I feel dumb for choosing a book over common sense. I'll leave it out tonight and see how it goes. We're on week three and haven't had accident since day 2, and he alerts when he needs to go out, so I just need to trust him to "manage" any extra potty trips.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous puppy! :wub:


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

CoopsTroop831 said:


> Thanks! He is on dry food, and typically eats around 7. Sitting here looking at it, I realize he typically works on a bully stick right before bed. I'm allready up once each night (right now actually), so I'll try leaving it out a little longer. I'd rather have a focused dog and have to get up a little earlier!


I was going to ask if he chewed on a bully stick. Those make puppies very thirsty! I take my pups bully away around 8pm and his water away around 9pm. He will drink an entire bowl of water after chewing on his bully!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

CoopsTroop831 said:


> Thanks! He is on dry food, and typically eats around 7. Sitting here looking at it, I realize he typically works on a bully stick right before bed. I'm allready up once each night (right now actually), so I'll try leaving it out a little longer. I'd rather have a focused dog and have to get up a little earlier!


Aha! The bully stick - whenever my one boy chews down a bully stick or trachea in the evening, he needs a drink of water. Every time. Other than that, my dogs have access to water all day until about 6 PM. They go to bed at 9 PM. If I leave the water down, my old dogs are waking us up all night to pee. They get up at about 5:30 or so in the morning.Kibble is always moist/soaked a bit. The bully stick is what really makes my one boy thirsty, so he always gets an extra drink.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Bully sticks and kibble make mine mighty thirsty. I bet that is it. Maybe dont let him have bully at bedtime and try soaking kibble and feeding it earlier.
> 
> Have you ever eaten grapenuts without enough milk? I have and I know exactly how they feel when that dry kibble starts sucking the liquid out of their stomach and they just need a drink so bad


Yup. Great minds think alike, eh?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I always take water up at night. I have had two dogs, as puppies, who would drink the entire bowl of water - just because. Then, they would pee and pee. When Shelby was a puppy, I started putting a few ounces of water at a time in her water bowl. She was less interested in the water bowl, when it wasn't full. She was allowed one small drink of water last thing, before going into her crate.


----------

